# Shrimpsters Meet up.



## bettaforu

Hi All, Getting requests for another meetup of the Shrimpsters at the Library? 

Was thinking maybe next Sat/Sunday whatever day is best for all.

Thoughts on dates, times etc.
Im available most weekends now for a while, so can work with you all.

thanks
Anna


----------



## Symplicity

Im in for the weekend.


----------



## GAT

I have spare tank so i am thinking of trying shrimp there. what do you guys talk at these meetings? I'll be bit busy this weekend but if i can will try to be there for an hour or so.


----------



## bettaforu

OOps I meant next weekend...sorry its my Bday tomorrow so Im getting pampered this weekend 

We talk about shrimps and tanks, plants, equipment, where to buy stuff, anything that we can think is interesting about our Hobby. Most of us have shrimps, a few have more community tanks, and some just planted tanks.
Last time we exchanged a few items etc. 

Its fun, we get good advice/help on things we need and overall spend a couple of hours just enjoying other hobbyists company. 

We usually meet at the Central Library at Square 1. Coffee shop is best for everyone to find one another first, then we head upstairs to an area where we can all sit around.

Time and date still to be determined once everyone reads the post.
stay tuned.


----------



## Darkblade48

Sounds interesting; if I'm available, I might come by, though Mississauga is a bit far for me


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I'd probably come in if the meeting was Saturday. I'm busy Sunday for sure. I'll have to check my schedule for Saturday. If I come I'll bring my computer and video of my Cardinal shrimp for those interested.


----------



## bettaforu

OK next Saturday Jan 12th.. is a tentative date....anyone else? Tina, Karen Scott, Peter, Tony where you guys at  Want a meet?


----------



## Fishfur

I'm good with Saturday.. but could you put a number on it just so I'm sure which Saturday we are talking about. I seem to be losing track of days lately .

Btw, forgot to mention, Scott's away 'til the 6th, so I doubt he'd be able to make the meet if it's on the 6th.. though you never know .


----------



## DaFishMan

I could prob attend sometime. Just bought 20 rcs and usually have easy plants. Maybe can trade plants to get different types of shrimp?


----------



## bettaforu

Central Library at Sq 1, its easy to find, just take 401 to 403 and get off at Hurontario and come just immediate south to Burmanthorpe Rd, turn R if your coming south, take Living Arts Drive and go to either Princess Royal Dr or Prince of Wales Dr and then turn onto Duke of York Blvd and the parking is on the right side. (you can google it for the map)

Karen you can jump in here and give the rest of the info for the parking as I and others get lost each time we try to park LOL.

We can figure out a time in a bit.

Some people trade things, so bring what you have.


----------



## Fishfur

Right.. parking. Ok. You can't get at it directly from Burnhamthorpe, because you can't turn left from Duke of York. Though you can get to Duke of York southbound from SQ One, or City Centre Drive, if you enter SQ. One somewhere else. 

If you are coming from Burnhamthorpe, you want to get to Living Arts Drive. It runs for a few blocks north from Burnhamthorpe, and is one light west of Duke of York. Go north on Living Arts, for about two blocks, to Princess Royal. Turn right for one block, then turn right again, which puts you on Duke of York heading south back toward Burnhamthorpe.

On the right hand side, you'll see a sign for the North Underground Parking.. go on past that. You'll cross an intersection, and then there is another sign for Underground parking.. the SOUTH one. It's just a tiny distance away from the intersection with Burnhamthorpe again, so don't be going too fast, or you'll miss it. Ask me how I know ! Turn right into that lot.

Follow the signs inside the lot for DISABLED parking. The most useful elevator is right by the disabled parking spot area. You go in a glass door, down a short hall to an elevator, which will take you to the coffee shop, which is where we usually find each other before we head upstairs. There is also a set wide set of stairs you can go up to the coffee shop, which come just before the door to the elevator hallway.


----------



## Scotmando

I'm in Quebec skiing my legs off. Great sport, love it, but I should do some more exercise in between. 

I'll be back this wknd, but as it is a long drive home, I'll be bushed. 

Jan 12th is better. I will probably be there. I'll confirm on Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## Fishfur

Fortunate fellow you are, Scotmando!


----------



## LTPGuy

*Did I hear FREE?*

I'll be there as I have a few items to drop off.

Scott, I promised you some yellow shrimps, so I'll deliver up if you are there. Unfortunately, most if not all of the shrimps are female. Please let me know if you're still interested.

Karen, I'll bring the ****** loaches.

Tina, I'll save you some MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM.

I will also bring about 6 low grade yellow to give away in twos. Please note that they are all females. Call you dibs!

If some one has male yellow that they want to trade, I'll bring my best female.

There is a new set of 2 days old hatchling so I hope to get some male.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Anna girl,,,,, you should know by now that I am IN like Flynn. LOL The 12th sounds ok to me. I don't recall anything going on here, so ... As I mentioned in our last thread, the Library opens at 9am. The sooner we get there the better, as they mentioned, between the hours of 12 - 1, the place gets alot busier, and we will have difficulty getting a room. The room is for only 2 hours. I thought if some how we could get 2 slots back to back ???? We would have to have 2 different people book 1 room on the one side for the first 2 hours (9am - 11) and the OTHER (side) room from 11 - 1. We would have to say the meeting is for something other than shrimp. Say "Orchids" or???? We can discuss this further when we meet in the coffee shop area.

So is 9 or 9:30 am ok for everyone? 

LTP - thanks for MU. I will check my yellows, and see if I have a male. - would love a good quality female for my batch. My Super tigers are females, the males (if I managed to get one), are still not mature enough to do the job it seems, not sure if my male oebt is big enough yet either. So nothing to share there. As mentioned in one of my posts, I have Crs in with my Rcs, but as I am seeing less Rcs, I cannot say that there are an over-abundance of Crs either. There are only about 20 Crs adults that I can see at any one time. So I may be able to let some go, but I will need to figure out how to tell male/female.


----------



## getochkn

I may try and make it, will confirm closer to the date. Van finally seems to be running better.

LTPGuy, I may trade a couple of males for females, I'll let you know.


----------



## Fishfur

12th is good for me. I'll bring the female Endler and I have a fair bit of guppy grass. If anyone is interested, I can bring some cuttings.
Are those yellow shrimp Neos ? If so, would not mind having some.


----------



## razoredge

I should be able to make it on the 12th. 9 or 9:30am is good for me! See you all there!!


----------



## GAT

Dang, I work till 1pm so i'll have to miss this meeting.

Shrimpers living in Mississauga or Brampton I am looking for 15-20 RCS. Please send me a PM with price if you guys are willing to sell them to me. I can pick up in Mississauga.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

My boys have swimming at 9 am so I'd leave right after. I'll look at my colony of yellow shrimp and see if I have extra males to part with LTP. I could use some PFR shrimps if anyone can bring me 2 males and 2 females, LMK a price if anyone does have them.


----------



## getochkn

Bigdaddyo said:


> My boys have swimming at 9 am so I'd leave right after. I'll look at my colony of yellow shrimp and see if I have extra males to part with LTP. I could use some PFR shrimps if anyone can bring me 2 males and 2 females, LMK a price if anyone does have them.


This is the color of my PFR's or FR's or whatever you want to call them. lol.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

getochkn said:


> This is the color of my PFR's or FR's or whatever you want to call them. lol.


All I see is a red X  or is that what you're getting at lol
I just double checked this thread from my phone and low and behold the picture shows up. Odd?????

Yes those are the shrimp I'm looking for. If you have some PFR or FR you can spare, I'd appreciate it. I bought 10 in November but I'm not having much luck with them. I only see 5 and they all look like females to me.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey everyone, 9:30 is just a suggested time, we are flexible just the earlier we book the room the better. So someone has to be there fairly early in the day. We can still meet outside of the rooms, but we have to keep our voices low-key or we get shhhhh'd!!! Just like being back in school LOL. We also tend to hang about for at least 4 hours give or take... also depends on peoples schedule for the day.


----------



## bettaforu

OK pending anything unforseen I can make it too...however I have a bit longer drive so will not be the 1st one there... Are we all meeting in the coffee area first, makes sense...then someone can go upstairs and grab us the room etc.


----------



## LTPGuy

Fishfur said:


> 12th is good for me. I'll bring the female Endler and I have a fair bit of guppy grass. If anyone is interested, I can bring some cuttings.
> Are those yellow shrimp Neos ? If so, would not mind having some.


Yes, yellow Neos. I posted their picture here...

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40793

I'll take some Naja/Guppy Grass if you don't mind sparing a little. Always like to try new plants.


----------



## LTPGuy

getochkn said:


> This is the color of my PFR's or FR's or whatever you want to call them. lol.


Is that an egg in your picture?


----------



## getochkn

LTPGuy said:


> Is that an egg in your picture?


Ebiken mineral ball.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey everyone..... forgive me for going off topic here, but this is really worth giving everyone a heads up. I know you will enjoy this. It is from our forum, the "Everything Else" section near the bottom.... "General Discussion" Ripley's Aquariums - in Torronto. Build in action.... Awesome.! http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32721
Lots of pictures... check it out.


----------



## getochkn

Egonsgirl said:


> Hey everyone..... forgive me for going off topic here, but this is really worth giving everyone a heads up. I know you will enjoy this. It is from our forum, the "Everything Else" section near the bottom.... "General Discussion" Ripley's Aquariums - in Torronto. Build in action.... Awesome.! http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32721
> Lots of pictures... check it out.


I know, despite being almost 40, running my own business and living an hour+ away from there, I still want to apply for a job and work there just because. lol.


----------



## KING KONG

*sshrimp meet*

im in i wanna meet more shrimpsters lol 
does anyone wanna sell some crystal black, yellow neos, blue rili, also ???
pm me


----------



## Fishfur

I've also got quite a bit of baby water lettuce, if anyone is interested. More than I need, for sure. It's almost covered the top of one of the 30G tanks.

VERY nice red shrimps too.. sigh.. one of these days I'll get a tank set up and have room for red ones.. actually, I could put them in my other 30, I THINK I've got all the Snowballs out of it now. Be kind of pointless having nice red ones if they went and interbred with a Snowball. 

But every once in awhile I see another Snowball in there and have to go fishing for it.. I think they hide so well just to spite me.


----------



## KING KONG

Fishfur said:


> I've also got quite a bit of baby water lettuce, if anyone is interested. More than I need, for sure. It's almost covered the top of one of the 30G tanks.


if your going to the meet i will take some off your hands Fishfur.

if any one is interested also i have i can bring some red ramhorns just pm me how much you want.


----------



## razoredge

Anyone interested in corkscrew vals or frogbits? I'm thinning out another tank. Also has some red rilli to trade. Looking for tiger shrimp or crystals red/black shrimp (A grade)? I got a large batch of blue pearl shrimps that I can trade later in the month. They just hatched about two weeks ago and are just starting to get some color.


----------



## bettaforu

I have a Super Luft L38 high pressure piston pump for sale $100 that I am willing to trade for 2 x 20 gallon long tanks, or a T5HO light (working of course) or something of equal value.

This is a brand new pump that can run 4 tanks simultaneously or 8 if you put connectors on the line...comes with stainless steel & plastic connector valves see my ad in the hardware section for photos and info on it.

I don't have enough tanks now to justify it, so if anyone has something they might trade for it let me know. I will bring it to the meet.

Also have dwarf vals (extremely healthy) to trade for shrimp, prefer PFR !


----------



## LTPGuy

razoredge said:


> Anyone interested in corkscrew vals or frogbits? I'm thinning out another tank. Also has some red rilli to trade. Looking for tiger shrimp or crystals red/black shrimp (A grade)? I got a large batch of blue pearl shrimps that I can trade later in the month. They just hatched about two weeks ago and are just starting to get some color.


If you can spare 2-3 corkscrews, I would appreciate it. Not sure what I can give you. If my glosso does well by the end of the week, I'll pull out most of my Micranthemum Ummbrosum and there should be a few portions to give away.

Anyone got HC to sell/trade/giveaway, I've been dying to get my hand one some. Missed a few opportunities in the buy/sell post.

Things I like to talk about at the meet is the Mineral Ball, how to breed quality shrimps, tap water, and water changes. I am looking for successful but lazy approach. Feel free to rip me out!


----------



## bettaforu

rip you out, you sound like a plant  Don't worry we will have lots to talk about Im sure.


----------



## Fishfur

I'll be at the meeting. I'll bring baby water lettuce and some guppy grass. The stuff grows like mad for me. I like the way it looks but it sure fills up space fast.

I would certainly like to get some frogbit, and I can use some corkscrew vals too. I had some earlier, but they didn't stay curly.. they kind of straightened out.. weird.

That pump sounds interesting. I'm forever having to tinker with the two I already have going, trying to keep all the filters running more or less efficiently. Seems like the valves are always changing their settings. Have to think about that one.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I was just talking to Jarmilia from Angelfins and I'm going to bring some of her new shrimp foods and products down for people to look at. I can also bring any orders for anyone who wishes. I can pick up orders from her Friday night.


----------



## Egonsgirl

That sounds great. Big, I will pm you with my order. I was just looking at their web site this weekend. Thanks for the offer. All I have to offer right now is a small piece of driftwood, guppies, and orange with black tail platy juvies, and maybe some self-cloning cray babies, but they are only about 2 weeks old - just over 1/4 " I could trade for some yellow, CBS, or tiger shrimp. Oh, I also have 2-10g tank only. If anyone is interested, PM me. Thanks.


----------



## bettaforu

BDaddy...that's great I wanted a couple of things from Jamilca, so I can pay you for them.

Will pm her what I need and she can let you know what the cost is...thanks for doing this.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

bettaforu said:


> BDaddy...that's great I wanted a couple of things from Jamilca, so I can pay you for them.
> 
> Will pm her what I need and she can let you know what the cost is...thanks for doing this.


I would make sure that me accepting payment is OK with her first. To make everything easy, anyone ordering should order through Angelfins.

I was going to throw out a bunch of salvinia tonight. If anyone wants some let me know I'll bring it. I'm not really interested in much at the moment. I also have BN short fin plecos approx 1.5 inches (some bigger) $2 for brown $3 for albino.


----------



## LTPGuy

Bigdaddyo said:


> I was just talking to Jarmilia from Angelfins and I'm going to bring some of her new shrimp foods and products down for people to look at. I can also bring any orders for anyone who wishes. I can pick up orders from her Friday night.


Thanks for bringing this up. My shopping has been pretty limited to BA and PJP. Too bad they don't have Blue Ram. Looking for a nice female.

I noted also that they are currently offering free food sample with shipping. Good business practice!

BD, do you think Jarmilia could offer small samples of the shrimp food? I'll bring a zip lock bag if that's happening.

One more thing, I couldn't believe the price on this drop checker. Is it made of Swaroski crystal? Here is the link...
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28217&products_id=138


----------



## getochkn

LTPGuy said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. My shopping has been pretty limited to BA and PJP. Too bad they don't have Blue Ram. Looking for a nice female.
> 
> I noted also that they are currently offering free food sample with shipping. Good business practice!
> 
> BD, do you think Jarmilia could offer small samples of the shrimp food? I'll bring a zip lock bag if that's happening.
> 
> One more thing, I couldn't believe the price on this drop checker. Is it made of Swaroski crystal? Here is the link...
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28217&products_id=138


See the first 3 letters in front of the name of the drop checker? Anything aquarium related that has those 3 letter is usually 2-5x the price. look up the price of their stainless steel canister filter if you want to see some sticker shock or their CO2 system. lol. If you want that logo, you pay for it. Like an apple product.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

LTPGuy said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. My shopping has been pretty limited to BA and PJP. Too bad they don't have Blue Ram. Looking for a nice female.
> 
> I noted also that they are currently offering free food sample with shipping. Good business practice!
> 
> BD, do you think Jarmilia could offer small samples of the shrimp food? I'll bring a zip lock bag if that's happening.
> 
> One more thing, I couldn't believe the price on this drop checker. Is it made of Swaroski crystal? Here is the link...
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28217&products_id=138


I'm sure Jarmila will read this thread and I will leave it up to her about any possible samples. It is her business, I have nothing to do with it. In fact I'm a customer just like you. I just thought it would be helpful for anyone wanting product from her that I could bring it with me. I also inquired about bringing her new german line of shrimp food and suppliments for people to look at. Her and Brian have been very good to me over the last couple years so bringing some of her stuff might help them too.
I didn't click the link but I can assume from Getochkn's responce it is the ADA glass drop checker (at least I think it is glass ). Very nice product but pricey too.


----------



## getochkn

Slim chance, but anyone have any Least Killifish?










I had them breeding great for a while, then put them with platies and they ate most of the babies and I'm down to 3 females (or 3 males but I think they're all 3 females)


----------



## getochkn

Well I am coming and should have a few things to sell cheap just to get rid of and offer to any members. I'm trading 2m/2f with bigdaddy for some yellows.

Tomorrow I'll get a list of what I have and some pics so can get everything confrmed in a few days. Rough list is.

-Some PFR Juvi's, unsexed.
-Val's, about 20-30" long, doing well, with runners on them.
-Chunks of moss, xmas moss mixed with another moss.
-CRS/CBS/Golden grab bag. Will be mostly lower grades and males, I want to keep all my females and all higher grades for now, but it will be cheap. I'll get a better count tomorrow.
-15+" long root giant frogbit
-Few other plant trimmings.

Tomorrow, I'll post some pics, and prices and will be first come, first pm to reserve it. Basically just want to cover my gas for going and a few things from angelfilns. lol.


----------



## bettaforu

I will bring some IAL teabags (10 pkt) helps reduce the PH (not by a lot but a little is better than 0 ) and is an anti-biotic for shrimps.

I make up a bottle (4L) with a teabag and let it sit for 2 days, then use some to add to my shrimp tanks.

I also have a few bags of Montmorillionite Calcium Clay (human grade..the best there is) 28G pct, which last about 6 months and is extremely beneficial to shrimps/crays/fish, helps them molt properly.

This is absolutely the best thing you will ever add to your shrimp tanks, forget mineral rocks, this stuff has it all! 

and some Pct x 2 pieces of Cholla wood....shrimps like to crawl over this and berried females inside. These are approx 2-3 inch round x 6 inch long.

All of the above are $5 bag.
limited supplies until I get my new order in.

Im open to trades for unusual plants...something I can't get in an LFS!


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I'm game for one of your grab bags bettaforu


----------



## bettaforu

Anyone got exotic/rare/hard to find plants to trade???? Want to start up a new plant tank to utilize my 40# co2 cannister


----------



## jarmilca

Thank you Bigdaddyo for offering being our delivery man for the Shrimp Meet up. 
If anybody wants to order, you can do so through our website. (select Pick up as Shipping Method and make a note that you will pick it up from BigDaddy)
Unfortunately, right now I can not offer samples of the Dennerle shrimp food. It is quite popular and I only have a few packages left. But feel free to order some samples of NorthFin food. We feed our shrimp the NorthFin Kelp discs and they love it.


----------



## bettaforu

HI Jarmilca, just placed my order on your website. Please let me know when you will have the Brennesselstix (hope I spelt it right) in again, as I will want some of those. thanks.


----------



## jarmilca

bettaforu said:


> HI Jarmilca, just placed my order on your website. Please let me know when you will have the Brennesselstix (hope I spelt it right) in again, as I will want some of those. thanks.


Thanks Anna. I will let you know when we receive more of the nettle sticks.


----------



## getochkn

Few things I'll have to sell, PM me to let me and I'll mark off. It's not much, but a few things.

Hydro sunset. Will be trimmings, 3-4", 2 trimming for $1 about 6 available










Long root frogbit 2 pieces for $1 about 16 available










Vals 3 plants for $5, most will have runners. 12 available. Will come from this tank. Various length but most are at least 15-20" long.










That's about it.


----------



## razoredge

Hi Jay, 
I'm interested in the 3 golden males.


----------



## getochkn

razoredge said:


> Hi Jay,
> I'm interested in the 3 golden males.


If you want to call dibs, call dibs. lol.

I'll put you down for them then and take them off the list.


----------



## Fishfur

I'd like to get 10 of those shrimp. They are very pretty ! I'd also take a handful of moss and four cuttings of the Sunset hygro. Would you be able to bring them to the meet ?


----------



## getochkn

Fishfur said:


> I'd like to get 10 of those shrimp. They are very pretty ! I'd also take a handful of moss and four cuttings of the Sunset hygro. Would you be able to bring them to the meet ?


Yes this is stuff for the meet and I'll mark it off the list if you're taking those items.


----------



## Fishfur

Yes please.. thanks ! I spent part of today pulling guppy grass out of my big tank.. I knew I had a lot but wow.. there is enough to fill a two gallon bucket half full, solid ! Hope someone can use some.


----------



## Scotmando

I have a few things available also.

2bu(5stems)Rotala 'nanjenshan' $4ea
8bu (6+stems)Heteranthera zosterifolia or Stargrass $4ea
2x flame moss on 2x2"SS mesh $8
2x riccia fluitans 3x3" $4ea

PM me.
Subwassertang $4ea. I have 2 portions


----------



## razoredge

getochkn said:


> If you want to call dibs, call dibs. lol.
> 
> I'll put you down for them then and take them off the list.


Thanks Getochkn. Sorry I wasn't sure how you were doing this? I thought you might do a draw if you had more than one interested. LOL. I do call dibs on this one!! Thanks.


----------



## razoredge

Looks like we'll have quite the turn out on Saturday. Here is the list of people who are interested in attending so far. I hope the meeting room will have enough room!

Bettaforu
Getochkn
Fishfur
Scotmando
Bigdaddyo
LTPGuy
King Kong
Egonsgirl
Symplicity
Razoredge
GAT
Darkblade48
Dafishman
prolific8
Immafool


----------



## GAT

so nobody has red cherry to sell? I'm looking for 15-20


----------



## getochkn

GAT said:


> so nobody has red cherry to sell? I'm looking for 15-20


Do you just want red cherry or fire red/painted fire reds? Anything I cull from my fire red tanks going into what I call my cherry red tank, so they are all mostly fire red culls and have good genes, just didn't make the A team. I could probably muster up 15-20 of them fairly cheap. They'd be small juvi's though.


----------



## GAT

getochkn said:


> Do you just want red cherry or fire red/painted fire reds? Anything I cull from my fire red tanks going into what I call my cherry red tank, so they are all mostly fire red culls and have good genes, just didn't make the A team. I could probably muster up 15-20 of them fairly cheap. They'd be small juvi's though.


I don't mind. I just want some red shrimp in my tank. I will do a proper shrimp tank in few months. Let me know the price.

FYI i won't be at the shrimp meet until 2-2:30pm


----------



## GAT

@getochkn 

I sent you a PM. Let me know if you can bring them down this saturday.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

Ok I just read through the entire thread and didn't see a time, only a suggested time. Did I miss it? Or has it yet to be determined?


----------



## getochkn

Yup, time confirmation please and if someone wants to post a google maps link just I know I'm going to the right place because I've never been to sq1 before.

This is what I have

*bigdady* trade 2m/2f PFR for 4 yellow
*Tina	*2 CBS and some frogbit
*razor	*3 golden males
*fishfur* 10 PFR moss handfull 4 hydro
*ltpguy* trade 2 male yellows for 2 females

I pm'd you back GAT.


----------



## getochkn

Bigdaddyo said:


> Ok I just read through the entire thread and didn't see a time, only a suggested time. Did I miss it? Or has it yet to be determined?


When are you picking up the Angelfins order? Sat morning or by Friday?


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I plan on picking it up Friday night.


----------



## KING KONG

getochkn said:


> -CRS/CBS/Golden grab bag. Will be mostly lower grades and males, I want to keep all my females and all higher grades for now, but it will be cheap. .


hey getochkn i sent you a pm 2-3 days ago about getting some CBS and golden. I guess you did not get it. is it too late to buy some off you? about 5 of each.

pm me for the price if still avail


----------



## KING KONG

i thought that the meeting would be at 9 am - 1pm


----------



## bettaforu

OK peeps here is the link with directions etc to the Central Library at Sq 1.
http://www.mississauga.ca/portal/residents/centrallibrary

Bringing with me:
9 x IAL teabag pkts of 10 bags $5 pckt
4 x pkts (2 pieces) Cholla Wood $5 pckt
10 x Tri-Color Seaweed Flakes $5 pckt.
6 x 28G Pckts of Montmorillionite Calcium Clay $5 pckt

ONE TIME SPECIAL...EXTREMELY RARE 
(in fact there isn't any others )

25 x TANGERINE TIGERS X RED TIGER hybrid shrimps. $15 each.

I will sell them in bags of 5 shrimps only, no one's and two's 

picture is of 3 of them...they are Orange with black stripes, some have spots too and some have white stripes as well. 
These breed like crazy, so here is an opportunity to start something unique!

Sorry cannot pick out certain ones and can't sex them.










If not pre-sold or at the meet, they will be offered to the rest of GTA members.
I just posted more pics of them under Bengal Tiger Shrimps which is what I have now named them.

Also bringing to the meet:

2 x 3 inch long juvie Vampire Plecos L240 $30 each.
Horrible pic of one in the net in the tank...at least you can see the spots.


----------



## bettaforu

I belive that's about what it will run....last time we were there 4 hours total.
I won't be there till around 9.30am...but can stay till end.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I was just e-mailing with Jarmila from angelfins. She has only received 1 order and is bringing it to me tonight. Anyone wanting anything should order ASAP so I can bring it with me.


----------



## Egonsgirl

I just called her, and am putting an order in right now. Thanks again.


----------



## prolific8

*Me too, me tooooo!*

Hey all, came across this forum as I was looking into shrimp keeping. Would like to come out if that's alright.
I am in the process of setting up two new tanks and would appreciate any help that I can get. I have a back up tank that is getting over run by java moss if anyone is interested in some clumps. 
I would be interested in some of the guppy grass, Val's.
Also looking to setup a painted/fire red neo tank, and a yellow neo tank..... So if anyone has a few available I am looking to create both colonies from varied lineages

Thanks



razoredge said:


> Looks like we'll have quite the turn out on Saturday. Here is the list of people who are interested in attending so far. I hope the meeting room will have enough room!
> 
> Bettaforu
> Getochkn
> Fishfur
> Scotmando
> Bigdaddyo
> LTPGuy
> King Kong
> Egonsgirl
> Symplicity
> Razoredge
> GAT
> Darkblade48
> Dafishman


----------



## immafool

Hey guys... im new to the shrimp world, but not new to keeping a fish tank. Ive been reefing (sw tank) for well over 5 years now and id like to get my hands dirty with sone shrimp.

Does anybody have any starter shrimps theyd like to sell? I have a 10gal tank ready for some life. I live pretty close to the library so if somebody wants to get rid of some shrimo and are going to the meet, just let me know!!

Thanks!


----------



## Fishfur

Hey, the more the merrier.. just so nobody has to sit in anyone else's lap !

I have to ask.. what sort of water params do those Bengal shrimp require ? I am SOOOOO tempted.. I shouldn't, BUT..
If they need soft water etc., then I can pass them by with a sigh...if they can handle the same sort of tank as cherry shrimp I am in deep trouble.


----------



## bettaforu

My Bengals are raised in straight PH 7.6 tap water, nothing fancy, just clay aquasoil, with sponge filters. They are in the 3ft tank so have lots of room to play around. Rocks, Driftwood, Moss for accessories, and they are breeding well. 

I have a female berried again, and babies on the glass.
I have decided not to sell them right now, will wait till spring for a few more to show up, see if they all stay this color. According to some experts () they won't....well they said that about my black/white Tibees and so far their babies are all black/white  Time will tell who's right


----------



## Symplicity

Sorry everyone. I wont be able to make it tomorrow


----------



## Fishfur

I can always use Java moss ! Especially if I manage to get my brackish tank set up. One of the few types of plant life that will grow in brackish water, but it takes some time to acclimate it to the salt. Be happy to have a chunk of it.


----------



## prolific8

No problem, will bring a few


----------



## Scotmando

Scotmando said:


> I have a few things available also.
> 
> 2bu(5stems)Rotala 'nanjenshan' $4ea
> 6bu (6+stems)Heteranthera zosterifolia or Stargrass $4ea
> 2x flame moss on 2x2"SS mesh $8
> 2x riccia fluitans 3x3" $4ea
> 2 portions Subwassertang $4ea. (Shrimp love this stuff)
> watersprite Free
> 10x Pink Ramshorn Snails $3
> 10x MTS (Malaysian Trumpet Snails) $3
> PM me.


*Updated availability.

PM me.*


----------



## Scotmando

LTPGuy said:


> I'll be there as I have a few items to drop off.
> 
> Scott, I promised you some yellow shrimps, so I'll deliver up if you are there. Unfortunately, most if not all of the shrimps are female. Please let me know if you're still interested.
> 
> Karen, I'll bring the ****** loaches.
> 
> Tina, I'll save you some MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM.
> 
> I will also bring about 6 low grade yellow to give away in twos. Please note that they are all females. Call you dibs!
> 
> If some one has male yellow that they want to trade, I'll bring my best female.
> 
> There is a new set of 2 days old hatchling so I hope to get some male.


Definitely interested in the yellow shrimps. Thanks for remembering!


----------



## prolific8

*Yellows please!!!!*

I am definitely interested in one or more golden yellow females, I just grabbed a small colony of golden yellow neos that are mostly juveniles. Would like to expand the bloodlines.

Maybe we can work something out for your best female...... PM me



LTPGuy said:


> I'll be there as I have a few items to drop off.
> 
> Scott, I promised you some yellow shrimps, so I'll deliver up if you are there. Unfortunately, most if not all of the shrimps are female. Please let me know if you're still interested.
> 
> Karen, I'll bring the ****** loaches.
> 
> Tina, I'll save you some MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM.
> 
> I will also bring about 6 low grade yellow to give away in twos. Please note that they are all females. Call you dibs!
> 
> If some one has male yellow that they want to trade, I'll bring my best female.
> 
> There is a new set of 2 days old hatchling so I hope to get some male.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Hello*

Wow, there is so active thread about upcoming meeting and I'm missing it ... again 

I will try to be there ... and can bring some shrimps with me


----------



## ScarletFire

I'll be coming to the shrimp meet too. By the way, does anyone happen to have any spare shrimp nets or ones they're willing to sell?


----------



## bettaforu

update:

OK peeps, you all have the directions etc to the Central Library at Sq 1.
Karen has given everyone directions for the parking....I believe the first people will be there at 9.30am ??? 

I will try for that time too, but can't promise due to traffic etc.

We will have to meet first at the coffee shop in the centre at the door to the Library by the elevators. IF anyone gets there early enough to go ask for a room please do so...we will need to possibly get 2 rooms back to back @ 2 hours each.

See you all there...remember to introduce yourself to each person so we all know who's who. Im the only short one with red hair so you can't miss me


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Ok, after exploring this thread a little more I found that we are going to meet at *9am* It's great.

I will try to be in the library just after 9am and I will need to leave at 11am 
Should we meet in the coffee shop? and where is it located?


----------



## Fishfur

It's on the main floor, below the book floors. If you enter the south underground parking, [the directions to find it are on this thread, I posted them back a page or three], then follow the signs for disabled parking and the stairs/elevator are just by the disabled parking spaces.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*What can I bring with me*

I can bring with me some live shrimps, of course 


Golden yellow shrimps, they are 10 for $20 on the meeting, shrimps will be young plus some adults.
Painted Fire Red shrimps, they are 10 for $20, special meeting price, shrimps will be young plus some adults.
Orange sakura, orange neocaridina shrimps. 10 for $30, meeting price as well, I don't have a lot, I can sell up to 20 young shrimp.
Snowball shrimps (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white). 10 for $30, meeting price as well, I don't have a lot, I can sell up to 20 young shrimp.
baby orange rabbit/elephant/tylomenia snails, I have only 5 left, they are very small 1-2cm in size, $5 each.
anubias nana, 1-5 plants available, $5 each
willow moss, one small portion, $5.
and, I almost forgot, any *Mosura products* for your shrimps.
that's probably all I can offer now.

I will be on the meeting from *9am till 11am*, please, send me PM if you wish to get something.

I will list free stuff that I can bring in the next post.





































no good picture of baby snails, look at this video


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Free stuff*

I can bring the following plants with me:

floating live plant, Amazon frogbit, not a lot
Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia), high light plant
hygrophila difformis - medium light, perfect bright green plant, easy to grow
hygrophila polysperma - medium light, has rose top laeves,
pearl grass - small-growing plant, can be used to carpet, very nice, don't have a lot, 
java moss - the most common moss here, have only one portion.

I don't have good pictures of these plants, please, search online.


----------



## prolific8

Hey Igor, I would like some anubias


----------



## prolific8

igor.kanshyn said:


> I can bring the following plants with me:
> 
> floating live plant, Amazon frogbit, not a lot
> Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia), high light plant
> hygrophila difformis - medium light, perfect bright green plant, easy to grow
> hygrophila polysperma - medium light, has rose top laeves,
> pearl grass - small-growing plant, can be used to carpet, very nice, don't have a lot,
> java moss - the most common moss here, have only one portion.
> 
> I don't have good pictures of these plants, please, search online.


And pearl grass


----------



## igor.kanshyn

prolific8 said:


> Hey Igor, I would like some anubias


Will two plants be OK?


----------



## razoredge

Here's an updated list of attendees. I was going to post real names but figured some people may not want there name listed. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow as this is the biggest group yet!!

Bettaforu 
Getochkn
Fishfur
Scotmando 
Bigdaddyo
LTPGuy
King Kong
Egonsgirl
Razoredge - Tony
GAT
Darkblade48
Dafishman
prolific8
Immafool
igor.kanshyn
ScarletFire
Ice


----------



## LTPGuy

igor.kanshyn said:


> I can bring the following plants with me:
> 
> floating live plant, Amazon frogbit, not a lot
> Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia), high light plant
> hygrophila difformis - medium light, perfect bright green plant, easy to grow
> hygrophila polysperma - medium light, has rose top laeves,
> pearl grass - small-growing plant, can be used to carpet, very nice, don't have a lot,
> java moss - the most common moss here, have only one portion.
> 
> I don't have good pictures of these plants, please, search online.


I like to call dibs on some pearl grass and stargrass. I don't need a lot as I can propagate them. Thanks in advance Igor.


----------



## getochkn

I PM'd you Igor.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

prolific8 said:


> And pearl grass


Got it, it's already packed.


----------



## ice

I will be able to come to the meet.
I have some crypts, frogbits and java moss to share.
Fishfur: I have your endlers.
Peter


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ice said:


> I will be able to come to the meet.
> I have some crypts, frogbits and java moss to share.
> Fishfur: I have your endlers.
> Peter


Great to see you posting Peter 

Endlers will look great in my former shrimp tank that is not small-fish tank


----------



## ScarletFire

igor.kanshyn said:


> I can bring the following plants with me:
> 
> floating live plant, Amazon frogbit, not a lot
> Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia), high light plant
> hygrophila difformis - medium light, perfect bright green plant, easy to grow
> hygrophila polysperma - medium light, has rose top laeves,
> pearl grass - small-growing plant, can be used to carpet, very nice, don't have a lot,
> java moss - the most common moss here, have only one portion.
> 
> I don't have good pictures of these plants, please, search online.


Could I get some java moss along with 10 painted fire reds?


----------



## LTPGuy

*Crazy meet*

This is going to be crazy! Looking forward to see everyone. I won't be there until after 10am.

Here is my list of tasks...

Bring for...
Scott:: 4 female yellow neos
Getochkn:: 1 female yellow to trade for 1 male
Tina:: Portion of MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM
Karen:: 2 Collie Loaches to trade for 1 female Endler, and also 2 low grade yellow Neos (maybe more if no one call dib on the remaining 2 low grade).
Prolific8:: 2 free low grade yellow neos + 1 top yellow female to trade.
Unclaimed:: 2 free low grade yellow neos.
Unclaimed:: 2 free portions of MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM.

Hoping to get from..
Karen:: Naja/Guppy grass
Razoredge:: Corkscrew val
Igor:: Stargrass and pearl grass.


----------



## razoredge

Hi LTPGuy,
I'll pick up a portions of MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM. I have the corkscrew vals for you. Thanks.



LTPGuy said:


> This is going to be crazy! Looking forward to see everyone. I won't be there until after 10am.
> 
> Here is my list of tasks...
> 
> Bring for...
> Scott:: 4 female yellow neos
> Getochkn:: 1 female yellow to trade for 1 male
> Tina:: Portion of MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM
> Karen:: 2 Collie Loaches to trade for 1 female Endler, and also 2 low grade yellow Neos (maybe more if no one call dib on the remaining 2 low grade).
> Prolific8:: 2 free low grade yellow neos + 1 top yellow female to trade.
> Unclaimed:: 2 free low grade yellow neos.
> Unclaimed:: 2 free portions of MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM.
> 
> Hoping to get from..
> Karen:: Naja/Guppy grass
> Razoredge:: Corkscrew val
> Igor:: Stargrass and pearl grass.


----------



## getochkn

I'll take the other MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ScarletFire said:


> Could I get some java moss along with 10 painted fire reds?


Sure, I will bring another group of painted fire red shrimps for you.

Please, be there before 11am, I need to leave early.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

getochkn said:


> I'll take the other MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM


I would love to get this plant as well, it looks great and I read that it can live in medium light.


----------



## KING KONG

*Last minute order lol*

Hey Igor iI hope you get this before you go to the meet in the morning. 
Can i get 10 fire, 10 yellow from you at the meet.

Thanks 
Richard


----------



## bettaforu

update:
Tina can't make it because her Mom was rushed to hospital. 
BidDaddyO I will pick up anything for her and keep it for her, we will
meet up later once her Mom is stable.

I am going to try to get there early to book the room....hopefully 
Anyone else can make it for 9am, please see me as we will need an additional room for 11-1pm. 

I will wait in the coffee shop area till 9am, then head up to the first or second floor whatever one has rooms on it. Everyone else remember to wait at the coffee shop.

thanks
Anna


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I'll be there about 11. I won't be leaving here until 10ish.


----------



## bettaforu

For those of you coming for the first time or later this am. I am short with red hair and will be wearing a grey v neck tshirt with black/white emblem on front and beige slacks. My cell # is 905-220-9977 (soon to be changed)
in case you are lost or can't find us...its a big area with several floors/with rooms at the back of each.

Hopefully we will be in one of those if I can get there early enough.

Ask at the desk for Shrimpsters meet for early comers and Orchids meet for late comer. Hope this helps and hope to see you there.

We will have to discuss a bigger place if our meetings get bigger


----------



## getochkn

Nice to see everyone again that I've met before, and some new faces, do some talking and buying and trading and selling.

I do agree we need a better spot than the library though, especially if they are going to be room rental nazi's.


----------



## bettaforu

We are going to try to do this once a month, so any ideas are appreciated. Hopefully we can find a place that doesn't cost us, but if not we might have to chip in for a room rental....but we will work on that! 

It was great to see everyone again and the new people too...keep it coming and if we can get a bigger room without restrictions we can have more room to do stuff like trading, sales, maybe even show and tell etc.


----------



## razoredge

A great turnout today on a warm winter day!! Great conversations, sales, trades and free stuff. A special thanks to Bigdaddyo in coming from Guelph and bringing some free samples from Angel Fins. I look forward in trying out the samples.

12 Attendees included Bettaforu,Getochkn,Fishfur,Scotmando,Bigdaddyo,LTPGuy
King Kong,Razoredge,prolific8,igor.kanshyn,ScarletFire and Ice. 

I'm hoping the next meeting will have even more people.


----------



## LTPGuy

*Thank Anna, Karen, Tina*

Thanks for getting this meet started and organizing the whole meet.

To everyone also for bring freebies and sharing your experience.

It was great meeting, exchanging ideas, trading, and grabbing freebies.

I didn't know there were interests in Daphnia. I bring some to the next meet. More info when the time is set. I've got green water also.

And a special note for BigDaddy. Although I didn't trade with him, he had moved me by the length he traveled for the meet, the depth he went through to get things to the members (no cost), and the extent of his enthusiasm for the hobby. I am going to give you a +1 rating for that!


----------



## Fishfur

Great meeting, nice to see new people ! Many thanks for the generous donations of plants and the yellow shrimp that were offered. If I missed leaving iTrader feedback for anyone please let me know, because it was not intentional. I've just lost track. By the time GAT picked up his plec and Steve ?, prolific8 anyway, dropped by and picked up some almond leaves and more guppy grass this afternoon, and we had another nice chat before he left, all the transactions were getting a bit blurred in my head. 

Who was it so kindly gave me the two male Endlers ? I know who you are, I just can't remember your user name, sorry :-(.

Scot, we didn't settle up.. let me know. Anna, how soon do you want those tanks ?

I checked in at my local Neighbourhood Centre on my way home but the office is closed weekends so I will have to call them next week and see if they have any space. 

Probably wouldn't hurt to check out some of the Legions to see what the deal is with them, there are certainly a lot of them around.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I always enjoy meeting people that share my interests. I'll do my best next time to get there at least 15 before the meeting ends next time. What a whirl wind experience. lol

How about that parking?  My offer still stands that everyone is welcome to come to my house for the next meeting.

It was great to meet everyone and thanks for the props LTPguy, those are some very kind words.


----------



## Egonsgirl

It sounds like I missed out on a great meeting.  Sorry to all those that I was supposed to get or bring things for. Shawn, thank you again for picking up the orders for us... kudos!! Of course to Anna and Karen, for keeping everything organized for all. My Mom is now in an actual bed in an actual room, but not much else has changed for her. She still has a fever, very uncomfortable, extreme pain that even the morphine doesn't seem to take care of..... and they still don't know much more than when she first arrived. Anyone saying prayers tonight...... could sure use some. Thank you.


----------



## LTPGuy

My family and I will pray for your mom's quick recovering.

God bless!


----------



## KING KONG

*shrimp meet*

I just want to say thanks to all, for having me at the meet. 
It was great to meet all you guys and gals. 
I am glad to meet all the shrimp lovers in the area.
I just wanna know more about these little creatures LOL

Thanks to all the ppl that had the freebies and the sellers, I will probably forget names so im not even going to try  but you know who your are

To Anna who got this meet rolling, Thank you so much

I have learned a lot from this meeting, from your mistakes and you guys pointing out my own LOL

Hopefully I will get better at this.

Thanks also to bigdaddy for introducing me to another great LFS 
I saw him after the meet at Dragon

So I checked out Kingdom and I ended up buying 4 starfire tanks

I was not planning that purchase considering that I'm already sitting on several empty tanks.

AHHHHHH my tank count is now at 7 tanks running and 8 empty ones including the 4 new starfire Shrimp tanks

Total is at 15 Tanks

So I guess the next question is who wants to sell me some more shrimps


----------



## bettaforu

Glad everyone had fun and Yes King Kong, you are now totally " ADDICTED" 

Still working on a new place for the next meetup, if nothing comes up maybe we could carpool to BigDaddyO's  Thanks Shawn (yes I got the name right this time ) for offering that option, and also for bringing the new products/freebies from Angelfins.

Thanks to Jarmilca from Angelfins for getting in these products which are sooo very hard to come by considering all the restrictions we have here for aquatic products/livestock.

Tina, you and your Mom are in our Prayers...hope all goes well for you both.
I will keep your stuff safe until your ready for it.

Hey Karen did you know there were a couple of baby shrimps in that container you gave me for Tina....they look like yellows. They are happily swmming around in one of my breeder boxes until Tina is ready for them along with her plants. 

I also did a run around some LFS on the way home and stopped at Reef 2 Oceans...chatted with the owner for a while and got some great info on setting up a small SW tank (yeah maybe ) Ended up buying a pair of Montezuma Swords for my big tank.

All in all a great day and great fun....looking forward to our next one.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Fishfur

I knew there were shrimps in the box, because I heard Tony mention it.. that was his box of goodies for Tina, I believe. Good thing you've got the breeder box. I seem to be short a tank for my new acquistions, so some of them are in my breeder box for now.

Tina, hope your Mom does ok, it's hell when they can't even diagnose the problem, was sorry to hear why you couldn't come. Pray all is well.


----------



## Scotmando

Hey Tina, hope your Mom is feeling better. I'll put a prayer in for you and your Mom

Fishfur aka Karen, we did forget! Not to worry, we can settle next time we meet. Enjoy your critters.

LTPGUY aka Q, thanks for the yellow shrimp. Your the Hot Pepper Lover! I saved the Bhut Jolokia 'Ghost' pepper plant & it's in my south facing window & doing really well & flowering right now! They're HOT!!!










Thanks Miss Anglefins Quality Aquarium Supplies for the Northfin fish food samples and for BigDaddyO for bringing them all the way from Guelph.

And to all who brought in the FREE Plants & shrimp & other stuff.

Also Thanks Anna Bettaforu for bringing us all together.

Go Shrimpsters!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Thank you*

Thank you all guys for a great meeting. Unfortunately, it was short to me, but still very good.

Thank you for free plants and snails, I've already created a tank with all the plants I've got


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey everyone, thanks for all the well wishes and prayers, { they really do help }. My Mom had acute pancreatitis. Infection/ inflammation of the pancreas. Extreme pain in torso front to back, and vomiting. She was put on oxygen, 4 different antibiotics, pain killer 5x's stronger than morphine (and still didn't kill the pain totally) 3 CT scans, 5 chest x-rays in 10 days, feet ballooned with huge water blisters / water retention, no foods or liquids other than IV, for 5 days, and more!!!!!! She is a trooper.!! She was transferred from the hospital this tues. to a rehab center to build her strength, and get back on her feet again. She has been walking some, but still weak. Pain is now (after 2 weeks) starting to calm down, along with the swelling in her feet a bit, but bandaged up for broken blisters. Thank you all again for the good vibes. Tina


----------



## bettaforu

The Power of Prayer!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Best wisher to your mother, Tina. I hope she will get better soon!


----------



## bettaforu

Hey Karen are you around??? Pmd you but no answer


----------



## arktixan

ohh, i cannot wait til the next meeting, I've been MIA For sometime an need to get myself back in the game!


----------



## bettaforu

Hiya Jon, glad you could make it here. We are still working to find a bigger room to house all of our club enthusiasts...the last meeting we had about
12+ there, and the library room only held 8....they were NOT happy about us being there and decided to turf us out earlier than we had planned 

We found we can rent a small room ( for up to 30 people) at some of the community centres, but it would mean everyone would have to chip in the money for the requested time (approx 4 hours) would be about $5+ each, maybe less depending on the amount of people coming. 

The benefit to this would mean we could bring more things to show/trade/sell without having restrictions put on us, or having to be quiet....which we are NOT! 

Still working on some ideas...if you've got any to share, please do!


----------



## Suen

hello from Markham!

I live in a condo and I am able to host the next meeting, but y'all will have to come to Markham!


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Suen, thank you for that great offer, unfortunately for me it is way too far (120 mile roundtrip) 

We are trying to keep it near or around Mississauga so both Etobicoke/GTA and Miss/Oak/Brampton/Hamilton people can make it.


----------



## Fishfur

I would not have a problem paying five bucks or so if necessary.. 'cause the library is not going to want us back, for sure ! Besides, it's not much fun constantly feeling as though the 'man' is looming disapprovingly over one's shoulder ! What community centres were checked ?

Suen, if you're in Markham, maybe the east end shrimp club could get back in the swing and have a meet at your place ? Hasn't been an east end meeting for awhile, our fearless leader, Randy, kept having to rush off to work far away and it kind of dwindled last fall. Be nice to have it going again too.


----------



## Suen

cool!

East end shrimp keepers please give me a shout! 

I live near warden and 7


----------



## getochkn

Suen said:


> cool!
> 
> East end shrimp keepers please give me a shout!
> 
> I live near warden and 7


Randy is the one who arranged the meetings in Markham at AI, so he would be the one to get in touch with for the Markham/TO shrimpers. He's in Taiwan right now looking at cool shrimp and seeing stuff we don't get to see, but when he comes back and you have the space, may be able to puts something together.


----------



## Fishfur

At least if we met at a condo we'd probably have something to sit on  !.. AI was very generous letting us meet there, but there were no chairs, so it was a bit make shift. Randy's a really great guy, but very busy.


----------



## bettaforu

Nobody have a house/condo in Miss they could use for a few hours....wouldn't mind bringing cookies etc. Having a hard time finding a place we don't have to pay for.....any thoughts????


----------



## Fishfur

I wish we still had the party room here, but they turned it into another rental unit.. greedy @#$%^& s !


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I can host next meeting in my apartment.
It's West Toronto near High Park and Keele subway stations. 

I guess we can have up to 16 people in here. How many people, do you guys think, will come?


----------



## arktixan

There's a community hall in Mississauga... Dundas/Mississauga road are about 5-10 from square one... "Erindale Community Hall". My sister in law used it for her baby shower back in November, it's not a bad area. I could call an find out how much it will cost to rent it for a few hours!

I could also talk to my brother, his condo is literally beside square one an they have party rooms an what nots, ill toss him a msg him to get all the details.


----------



## bettaforu

Igor that's a great idea!  Your just off the Subway line at Bloor/Parkside Dr for those the don't drive.

Jon yes please ask your brother about the party room. 

I have enquired at that one at Erin Mills and its $22.50 hour, that would work if we had a good size meetup then it would only be about $4-5 each for a 4 hour meet. 

If we can find a place for less, then of course that would be even better.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Ok, guys and gals... I am itching for our next meeting especially since I missed our last exciting (to say the least) meeting.  Has anyone looked into anywhere else. I just tried to call a bunch of places, but I got home too late from work, and all the offices (contact people) are done for the day. If someone has the time to look up all the places in the square one area (roughly) and call to inquire as to whether or not they have room/classroom rentals for a small group up to 20 people sat or sun morning, that would be awesome. **** I have a list of suggestions of kinds of places to contact. I tried a couple of churches, I know some do rent rooms, but some are particular as to what kind of meeting we are having..... Anyways........ there are:
Libraries - they DO have rooms to rent out.... don't remember the cost. office closed 
Schools
Churches
Community centres
Gyms
Clubs - Toastmasters, Kiwanis, Rotary, Legion, 
Retirement communities
Gyms
Apartments/condos
And I read of an odd suggestion- Chamber of Commerce (monthly fee=rental) Flex space?
Any other sports type clubs - lawn bowling, boxing, martial arts....
I even got really far fetched (desperate) ... McDonalds or Movie theatre - birthday room
Wow....lol Do I miss you guys or what??? 
Sooo .... if anyone is at home during the day, and has an hour or 2 .....We will love you immensely. I will try to get home earlier tomorrow, and make a few calls... but most places close around 4 and I don't finish work til then.


----------



## Egonsgirl

And.... Oh ya, Anna, do you think we should try to clarify in the heading of this thread, that we are the West end Shrimpsters????? So people won't get confused with the east enders... No offense Randy... I miss you all too.... just too far, especially in the winter. And maybe this summer, we can all get together somewhere - east meets west.... Lol I think that would be fun.... would have to be a park or somewhere we can all be our fun, excited little selves..!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishfur

Sounds good to me. I can try to call some of these places and see what the deal is, if any. I got distracted when Mom got sick, then the tank issues, it never seems to end.


----------



## randy

I checked, most government owned facility charges a lot. Community centers and libraries are probably the cheapest, around $10 to $20 an hour.

The "east-enders" just had the meeting in Suen's condo, it's really nice. So it's probably a good thing to look for. I believe borrowing condos' meeting room is free for residence. So, if any member, or member's uncle/ant/... etc lives in a condo....

For the "when west meets east" event, you bet. We should have one when the weather is warmer. We can just find a park big enough ;-)

Oh, you can also check if any aquarium store is willing to let you use their place. The east-enders can still use AI, but it has limitations and I feel bad that Sam has to wait for us to finish after his long working day.


----------



## prolific8

*West meet*

hey all, I am checking with a few community centres etc, but I remember someone saying we could use their place for the next Westside meet (worked very well with Suens condo for the east side)


----------



## bettaforu

The community centre in Erin Mills charges 22.50 hr and you can book as many hours as you want 3-4 would be sufficient. The smallest room holds 30people. 

IF we can book a room somewhere, then we can have whatever we want at it...trading, selling whatever and be able to have the room to walk around, chat with each other, stretch our legs etc without having to be quiet too 

Tina: I don't know how to change the thread name, but we are Shrimpsters and the other GTA meetings are under East-End Shrimp Keepers.


----------



## ScarletFire

What about sitting in the open area in Erin Mills community centre, or at the food court in Erin Mills Mall? The mall doesn't get that full on weekends.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yes, we need a next meeting, I agree


----------



## greg

Hi Shrimpsters,

Dominique and I can host the meeting at our house.

We can easily manage 15 people, even more if people split into groups.

There is plenty of street parking.

Dates are pretty much wide open. Let me know if interested.

Greg


----------



## bettaforu

Wow thank you so much...Im sure we will all be very grateful for another shrimpmeet.

Date to be arranged


----------



## Fishfur

That would be amazing. Where are you in Mississauga ?


----------



## Scotmando

greg said:


> Hi Shrimpsters,
> 
> Dominique and I can host the meeting at our house.
> 
> We can easily manage 15 people, even more if people split into groups.
> 
> There is plenty of street parking.
> 
> Dates are pretty much wide open. Let me know if interested.
> 
> Greg


Very nice offer! You are so kind.


----------



## greg

Fishfur said:


> That would be amazing. Where are you in Mississauga ?


Burnhamthorpe and Glen Erin is the closest intersection. Also just a few minutes from Hwy 403 and Erin Mills Pkwy for those less familiar with Mississauga.

I've only been active in the forums since January, so am not very familiar with how these meets work. Do we wait for more feedback before confirming location? Regarding dates we are pretty open right through to the end of March and morning, afternoon or evening will work for us.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## bettaforu

Greg, so far we've been meeting up at the SQ 1 library usually on a Sat around 9-9.30 am but that was only because we had to be there when it opened at 9am to grab one of their study rooms. I think most people can be flexible for time...our meetups usually last 3-4 hours (hope that's not an inconvenience for you) We just sit around at a table and talk shrimp stuff...some people bring plants/shrimps to trade etc. I can bring cookies!!!


----------



## greg

3-4 hours is great - more time for me to learn from the pros!

Times and dates are open for us so I guess interested members with more obligations should chime in, so we can arrive at a consensus.

Just to get things started, the next three weekends are fine for us. However, perhaps next weekend is too short notice and the weekend of the 16th may interfere with some members' march break plans, leaving us with the weekend of March 9th?

Greg


----------



## Egonsgirl

Wow Greg and Dominique..... we ever so humbly thank you for offering up your house to have our meeting. Maybe we can all pitch in and bring a few things. Anna makes awesome cookies,  I could bring a couple bags of chips and plastic cups..... Do you have enough chairs???? or even floor space, I don't mind sitting on the floor...lol I would be ok next sunday, or the wknd of the 9th should be ok too. Thanks again, that is awesome of you.


----------



## bettaforu

Im good for March 10th and 17th and 30th weekends, but the 23rd weekend is Hamilton auction/show and then April 6th is Brantford, so I will be bagging stuff and getting fish ready on those weekends, so if we can use any of those others I can come too (cookies in tow)


----------



## greg

Egonsgirl said:


> Wow Greg and Dominique..... we ever so humbly thank you for offering up your house to have our meeting. Maybe we can all pitch in and bring a few things. Anna makes awesome cookies,  I could bring a couple bags of chips and plastic cups..... Do you have enough chairs???? or even floor space, I don't mind sitting on the floor...lol I would be ok next sunday, or the wknd of the 9th should be ok too. Thanks again, that is awesome of you.


I think we have enough seating. We will supply beverages with the exception of coffee. My wife uses a bodum for her coffee so we don't have the means to supply coffee en masse.

Greg


----------



## greg

bettaforu said:


> Im good for March 10th and 17th and 30th weekends, but the 23rd weekend is Hamilton auction/show and then April 6th is Brantford, so I will be bagging stuff and getting fish ready on those weekends, so if we can use any of those others I can come too (cookies in tow)


Does the 10th work for everyone?

If yes what is preferred time.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Fishfur

I could bring my larger size Bodum if there are more who would like coffee.. don't take all that long to brew. 10th works fine for me. Personally I think it would be nice to start around 11 or so, so it does not run too far into the afternoon, what do the rest of you think ? I'm very flexible, at least for time anyway.


----------



## arktixan

Let me know when and where, I should be able to do it 

I wish I had stuff to bring, I think this year, I am going to work on growing mosses, and hoping my funky mix of shrimp colony gets bigger .


----------



## Fishfur

I can also bring a bit of guppy grass.. if anyone would like some, I have enough to spare a few small portions.

Scotmando, if you're attending, I can bring that Bantel's for you.

If anyone else is interested, last time I brought a cutting of one of my oddball collection of epiphytic cacti. It was for Scott originally, but Igor took some of it too, he told me it's rooting nicely. If anyone else would like it, I can bring more of that first one and I have several other specimens that are closely related. 

These are not water plants, just so it's clear. They are houseplants, but not types you are going to see very often, if ever, at most places that sell houseplants. One looks like thick green spaghetti, more or less. All prefer conditions more or less like a Christmas or Easter cactus.. moist soil, bright light. Can take cooler temps, to about 45 C., if hardened off first. They can tolerate some sun if you accustom them to it gradually - do very well in west or south windows in winter. East window might be ok too, but not a north one. Do well outdoors in part shade through the summer. Flower Jan - Feb, small & white mostly, often followed by small white berries that persist for a long time and have viable seeds inside. The one I brought last time has yellow flowers, but it's the only one that isn't white.


----------



## greg

*March West GTA Shrimpsters Meeting*

*Still looking for feedback on dates and times*

One suggestion, March 10th 11:00 am, is good for Fishfur and myself

Thanks, Greg


----------



## prolific8

Mar 10th sounds good for me as well.


----------



## bettaforu

That's was my Mom's birthday, so Im in....


----------



## KING KONG

*awesome another meeting*

hey everyone 
awesome ! another meeting

does anyone want any red ram horns snails?


----------



## Egonsgirl

I'm in for the 10th, and 11am is good for me or earlier... whenever. All I really have to offer right now is large duckweed. See ya there.!!!  Thanks again Greg and Mrs.


----------



## greg

*West GTA Shrimpsters Meet March 10th 11:00 am*

Hi Everyone,

Looks like there's general agreement on the *March 10th 11:00 a.m.* date.

Confirmed so far:

Fishfur
prolific8
bettaforu
Egonsgirl
greg & SwimmyD

I will send out my address middle of next week to those who have confirmed they are attending. If you need it earlier just send me a pm.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## bettaforu

you forgot arktixan too...probably scotmondo and see if Ice and Razorsedge can come too.


----------



## greg

KING KONG is confirmed.

Picking up plants from Scotmando shortly so will check to see if its a yes.

Greg


----------



## razoredge

Hi Greg, 
Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it on March 10, as it's the start of march break and I'm heading over to see my daughter in Montreal for the week.  Maybe I'll be able to check to see if they have any local shrimp breeders over there? I would have loved to see the way you had set up your overflow tanks. Looks like I be at the next east end shrimp meeting on March 21st.


----------



## Fishfur

I would be happy to have a few more red ramshorns.. seeing as I know now why they keep disappearing, having just learned the Aspixi snails eat them. Wish I'd known that awhile ago. 

Now I have to move all the Aspixis into one tank and all the coloured ramshorns and other smaller species out of Aspixi tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

greg said:


> Does the 10th work for everyone?
> 
> If yes what is preferred time.
> 
> Thanks, Greg


It's good for me.

I can be on the meeting from 10:15am till 12:45pm


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I can bring two black wooden foldable chairs. They are lightweight.
We use them rare, only when we have too many guests in our house


----------



## ScarletFire

I'm interested in joining along with shrimpzoo. I could bring a few foldable chairs too, as long as you don't mind that we bring them to camping every year


----------



## ice

Greg: I'm in for the Shrimp meet on March 10. I can bring some X-mas moss.

King Kong: I would love to have more of your red ramhorn snails. They are great addition to my tanks.

Peter


----------



## Fishfur

If Igor can only come from 10:15 to 12:45, anyone have a problem with starting the meet around 10 - 10:15 ? Works for me.. what about our kind host and the rest of the Shrimpsters ?


----------



## greg

10:15 would be fine for the hosts 

Updated list for March 10th meet

*Confirmed*
Fishfur
prolific8
bettaforu
Egonsgirl
greg 
SwimmyD
KING KONG
igor.kanshyn
ScarletFire
shrimpzoo
ice

*Expressed interest - waiting for confirmation*
Scotmando
arktixan

Greg


----------



## getochkn

A possible for me. I missed but where aboot's do you live Greg?


----------



## greg

getochkn said:


> A possible for me. I missed but where aboot's do you live Greg?


403 and Erin Mills Pkwy area of Mississauga

Greg


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ice said:


> Greg: I'm in for the Shrimp meet on March 10. I can bring some X-mas moss.
> 
> King Kong: I would love to have more of your red ramhorn snails. They are great addition to my tanks.
> 
> Peter


I would be happy to get some more red ramshorn snail too.
First of all, I gave away majority of snails I had.
Second, some people like these snails more than my shrimps


----------



## KING KONG

igor.kanshyn said:


> I would be happy to get some more red ramshorn snail too.
> First of all, I gave away majority of snails I had.
> Second, some people like these snails more than my shrimps


ok thats fine with me

so far its Igor, prolific8, fishfur, ice for snails

how much do you guys all want ????

I usually sell them for 30 snails for $10 but since this is the shrimp meet I will bring a few for give aways or you can just buy them if you want more LOL

For the shrimp meet I will be selling them for Cheap

20 ramhorn snails for $5
50 ramhorn snails for $10

pm me with the amounts that you guys want


----------



## Symplicity

Hey all I can come  see you all again soon.

I am starting a massive new shrimp tank and moss donations is always a ++  50 gal dedicated shrimp tank

Alex


----------



## Symplicity

I got some blyxa and stem plants rotala, if anyone needs some. Not too many cuz I'm afraid of disturbing the substrate


----------



## bettaforu

I can bring the following for sale:

Packets of 10 Indian Almond Leaf Tea Bags. $5 pckt (only 9 available)
This is anti-bacterial leaves made into tea bags so you can steep them to make blackwater extract/ial water. This helps to keep off infections in both fish/shrimps and softens (slightly) the water.

28grm packets of Montmorillionite Clay (best there is) $5 each 
(only 10 available)

Montmorillionite Clay has all the minerals that shrimps/invertebrates/fish need to help them stay healthy and in the case of shrimps/invertebrates, molt easier. They eat it and what is left over sinks into the soil and helps keep it mineralized....better than any mineral rock as it disapates and you don't have any sign of it afterwards....mineral rocks make a mess 

Also have a brand new in box Seapora 60 sponge filter retails at $13+ tax my price $9

Also available is a brand new unopened bag of ADA Amazonia Aqua Soil  (9 L bag) $40 purchased it a month ago at AI in Markham.

Repashy Soilent Green food (perfect for fish/plecos etc) $8 unopened.


----------



## Scotmando

greg said:


> 10:15 would be fine for the hosts
> 
> Updated list for March 10th meet
> 
> *Confirmed*
> Fishfur
> prolific8
> bettaforu
> Egonsgirl
> greg
> SwimmyD
> KING KONG
> igor.kanshyn
> ScarletFire
> shrimpzoo
> ice
> Scotmando I'm in
> 
> *Expressed interest - waiting for confirmation*
> arktixan
> 
> Greg


This is my confirmation. See you Sunday March 10, 2013

You gonna do a mass PM with your address?

Thanks again for the offer to host.


----------



## ScarletFire

Is anyone interested in used Netlea? I started the tank in late October. I'm going to be switching it for caribsea sand that weekend.



Symplicity said:


> I got some blyxa and stem plants rotala, if anyone needs some. Not too many cuz I'm afraid of disturbing the substrate


How much for them?



bettaforu said:


> I can bring the following for sale:
> 
> Packets of 10 Indian Almond Leaf Tea Bags. $5 pckt (only 9 available)


Are they whole leaves?


----------



## bettaforu

No broken into pieces and put in a teabag pkt


----------



## Bigdaddyo

Hmm.....is everyone going to leave when I show up, like last time?


----------



## bettaforu

hahah....nope not me 

Im sure the directions will be easier this time


----------



## Jaysan

Tina told me about this meeting, I was gonna come but I'm not available until after 2pm 
Looks like I might miss another good meeting!!


----------



## Fishfur

Bummer for you.. they're always a good time ! You should get a phone number and see, could be the meeting will still be going on at that time, cause there won't be any stuffy librarian tossing us out.

Mind, our good hosts might be wanting to toss us out by then .. we can be a somewhat rowdy lot.

Speaking of hosting, Greg, would you guys like me to bring my larger size Bodum ? It's the largest one they make..and it is no problem at all to bring it along. They really do make nice coffee. I could even bring my 18 cup size coffee mill.. again, not a big device, but if yours is one of the really tiny ones, this one does a lot more in the same time. I used to haul to my Mom's with me all the time.. it's quite compact. I'd even bring some nice beans.. my custom blend.


----------



## bettaforu

rather than put the hosts to a lot of bother, we could just bring some styro cups for coffee etc (less cleanup afterwards) I can bring the cookies (yummy ones)


----------



## randy

I hope I can make it but not sure about the schedule that day yet.


----------



## arktixan

greg said:


> 403 and Erin Mills Pkwy area of Mississauga
> 
> Greg


hah, no way, I live in the area too!

Still no word yet, though I am hoping it's a yes!


----------



## greg

*March 10th 10:15 a.m. west gta shrimpsters meeting*

We will provide juice, pop, water and plastic cups. Also a fruit tray and paper plates. If Fishfur or someone else can take charge of coffee that would be great as we only own a two cup bodum. bettaforu has promised cookies 

Thanks, Greg

*Confirmed*
Fishfur
prolific8
bettaforu
Egonsgirl
greg 
SwimmyD
KING KONG
igor.kanshyn
ScarletFire
shrimpzoo
ice
Scotmando
Symplicity

*Expressed interest - waiting for confirmation*
arktixan
Bigdaddyo
randy


----------



## lemuj

I kinda want to go too, but may not be able to until 1p. I have a few java ferns tied on small mopani woods. All I ask are some PFRs, I think my shrimp tank may be ready by then. 

King Kong I may want a couple of the shrimps as well...

Igor, are you going to have special price on your PFRs again?


----------



## SignGuy

Although not really a "shrimpster", I'd be interested in attending as well. I'm sure I'd learn a thing or two to apply to my planted tanks. 

Being certifiably addicted to coffee, perhaps I could take care of that aspect of the festivities!


----------



## greg

SignGuy said:


> Although not really a "shrimpster", I'd be interested in attending as well. I'm sure I'd learn a thing or two to apply to my planted tanks.
> 
> Being certifiably addicted to coffee, perhaps I could take care of that aspect of the festivities!


I'm not really a shrimpster as well. Just one tank with painted fire red shrimps. I'm sure they will be hoping to convert us at the meet.

Very kind offer regarding the coffee. Fishfur was also thinking of doing coffee so I'll let you two sort out the logistics of that item.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I can't confirm at this time. If I come up your way it will likely be a last minute decision.


greg said:


> We will provide juice, pop, water and plastic cups. Also a fruit tray and paper plates. If Fishfur or someone else can take charge of coffee that would be great as we only own a two cup bodum. bettaforu has promised cookies
> 
> Thanks, Greg
> 
> *Confirmed*
> Fishfur
> prolific8
> bettaforu
> Egonsgirl
> greg
> SwimmyD
> KING KONG
> igor.kanshyn
> ScarletFire
> shrimpzoo
> ice
> Scotmando
> Symplicity
> 
> *Expressed interest - waiting for confirmation*
> arktixan
> Bigdaddyo
> randy


----------



## Egonsgirl

Greg, if you have one type of shrimp, it won't be long before you are itching to try some other type, and another, and Oh look, those are really nice!!! etc.... etc... lol Really, we won't have to TRY to convert you.... it usually happens, just like the usual MTS (multiple tank syndrome).

If possible, I wouldn't mind 1 or 2 red Ramshorn snails please. 
Thanks.


----------



## greg

Yes I've already gone from 2 tanks to 5 in the past 4 months. Still in fish mode though currently. Just picked up some Brigittae boraras (chili rasboras) today. They are even smaller than my painted fire shrimps - maybe I'll convert some of you, haha.

Greg


----------



## Scotmando

greg said:


> Yes I've already gone from 2 tanks to 5 in the past 4 months. Still in fish mode though currently. Just picked up some Brigittae boraras (chili rasboras) today. They are even smaller than my painted fire shrimps - maybe I'll convert some of you, haha.
> 
> Greg


Where'd you get the Brigittae boraras?


----------



## greg

Scotmando said:


> Where'd you get the Brigittae boraras?












A little blurry - no macro lens. I picked them up at Menagerie. They just arrived yesterday and tend to go very quickly. 15 for $20.

Greg


----------



## LTPGuy

Egonsgirl said:


> Greg, if you have one type of shrimp, it won't be long before you are itching to try some other type, and another, and Oh look, those are really nice!!! etc.... etc... lol Really, we won't have to TRY to convert you.... it usually happens, just like the usual MTS (multiple tank syndrome).


This is true. It has happened to me!

I had one tank then came two more, and now at 5. I selling most of my fishes to make room for shrimps - even my prized Apistogramma Agazizi.

My wife is talking about leaving me, and my children hate me!

Watch out for the MTS and Shrimps addiction.

BTW, just kidding about the wife and kid.


----------



## randy

LTPGuy said:


> This is true. It has happened to me!
> 
> I had one tank then came two more, and now at 5. I selling most of my fishes to make room for shrimps - even my prized Apistogramma Agazizi.
> 
> My wife is talking about leaving me, and my children hate me!
> 
> Watch out for the MTS and Shrimps addiction.
> 
> BTW, just kidding about the wife and kid.


I totally feel the same lol Except my wife is okay with my addiction on shrimps. We went out last night and I strategically made a stop at PJ, and she saw the Flora deal (original $110 and on sale for $49.99), she said I should get all three left. I said no, I have so many already, let's just get two.


----------



## Scotmando

LTPGuy said:


> This is true. It has happened to me!
> 
> I had one tank then came two more, and now at 5. I selling most of my fishes to make room for shrimps - even my prized Apistogramma Agazizi.
> 
> My wife is talking about leaving me, and my children hate me!
> 
> Watch out for the MTS and Shrimps addiction.
> 
> BTW, just kidding about the wife and kid.


How many purses, sunglasses & pairs of shoes does she have?


----------



## greg

Too funny you guys 

Actually I just got back from picking up a package to sustain my addiction, in Lewiston. Like Christmas all over. You can see the new toys next weekend.

Greg


----------



## igor.kanshyn

randy said:


> I totally feel the same lol Except my wife is okay with my addiction on shrimps. We went out last night and I strategically made a stop at PJ, and she saw the Flora deal (original $110 and on sale for $49.99), she said I should get all three left. I said no, I have so many already, let's just get two.


You are genius!


----------



## Symplicity

lolol I got to learn from you all. My gf gets upset everytime I spend money on this hobby.


----------



## Scotmando

Symplicity said:


> lolol I got to learn from you all. My gf gets upset everytime I spend money on this hobby.


I always ask "How many purses, sunglasses & pairs of shoes does she have?"


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey you guys...... play nice!!!!!! You seem to forget that there are some of us who are on the other side....... inflicted with MTS.... / shrimpaholics. That have "male" counterparts (giving us an evil eye after another tank is set up) that we have to ask..... "Ahhh... how much did you spend on ... tools/electronics/????? LOL


----------



## greg

Well my wife does love aquariums too, so I don't get much grief about buying new equipment. However, when the tank I set up specifically for endlers suddenly becomes a killifish tank, I suppose there's a cost for me too 

Greg


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Egonsgirl said:


> Hey you guys...... play nice!!!!!! You seem to forget that there are some of us who are on the other side....... inflicted with MTS.... / shrimpaholics. That have "male" counterparts (giving us an evil eye after another tank is set up) that we have to ask..... "Ahhh... how much did you spend on ... tools/electronics/????? LOL



LOL ... good one. Wish I can go but the drive from Pickering to Missisagua isn't in me 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu

take the go train, sure someone can pick you up


----------



## shrimpzoo

lol I think I rather have my significant other be giving me the evil eye/crossed arms about my hobby rather than having her join me in the shrimp addiction D:

I inadvertantly turned her into a shrimper so she can't stop me from mass buying stuff like she did before as a non-shrimper ): 

She now has me as her helper to lug buckets of substrate around and keeps me up to date on how cute her shrimp are doing their thing in the tank

On the other hand, the stuff she finds on GTAA she shares with me and she takes me to shrimp places  so there are perks to it I suppose


----------



## Fishfur

One of the joys of being single..I don't have to consult anybody, other than my pocketbook of course. Though it would be nice to have someone to share it with, somehow it seems unlikely there is a cat, horse, shrimp, little fish, plant, book and dogs are fine if they are well trained kind of crazed guy out there who's in the right age bracket. Plus I've been single so long, I don't think I remember how to share my toys !


----------



## ScarletFire

By the way, does anyone have MTS =) Err, the snail, not the syndrome


----------



## randy

ScarletFire said:


> By the way, does anyone have MTS =) Err, the snail, not the syndrome


For a second I thought I could help lol I believe razoredge has tons of them. I got like 20 from him in the last east-end meet. PM him and see if he has some more.


----------



## razoredge

randy said:


> For a second I thought I could help lol I believe razoredge has tons of them. I got like 20 from him in the last east-end meet. PM him and see if he has some more.


Yes, I still have lots of MTS but won't be available this weekend. I even tried to change my vacation plan to see if I can make it for the shrimp meeting. I got vetoed 3:1  I normally bring in plant clippings / MTS for free at the shrimp meeting. If you still need some, come to the West end shrimp meeting on Mar 21st. I will definitely be there for that one.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

shrimpzoo said:


> lol I think I rather have my significant other be giving me the evil eye/crossed arms about my hobby rather than having her join me in the shrimp addiction D: ... the stuff she finds on GTAA she shares with me and she takes me to shrimp places  so there are perks to it I suppose


Ah, you don't know how blessed you are. The rest of us MTS gets breakups, dumped, threaten and *ahem* divorce ultimatums.



ScarletFire said:


> By the way, does anyone have MTS =) Err, the snail, not the syndrome


I for one wish I don't have any MTS. If you are the lucky few who have yet to get MTS (the snail). You should look into Malayian rabbit snails. They don't breed out of control and still stirup the substrate for you. They have personalities though, some eat plants while most other like sweet pants and vegies (like carrot, zukinie, sweet potatoes and lectuse etc). Also, once you get MTS, it's impossible to get rid of them. 
And that's one of the reason I don't give people my used media to help them cycle a new tank. I will be giving them a much bigger problem to deal with.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu

OH for anyone coming to the meet...I have an 8 gallon nano shrimp tank left that I will sell for $25 can bring it with me. 

I have had to shut down a lot of my tanks because of a problem in my condo, so can only keep my planted tank (now housing my shrimps) and one other 

I also have the 29 gallon too...good price on it as well if anyone's interested.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I will happily accept different mosses, even java moss. I'm giving it away too fast 
Thank you.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Stuff that I can bring for money *

I can bring with me some live shrimps for sale.


Golden yellow shrimps, they are 10 for $30 on the meeting, shrimps will be young plus some adults, I don't have a lot for sale now. 
Painted Fire Red shrimps, they are 10 for $30, special meeting price, shrimps will be young plus some adults.
Orange sakura, orange neocaridina shrimps. 10 for $30, meeting price as well, these guys are nice and breed very good for me.
Snowball shrimps (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white). 10 for $30, meeting price as well, I don't have a lot, I can sell up to 30 young shrimp.
young marbled self-cloning crayfish (2" in size), meeting price is $6 each or 3 for $15.

 different *Mosura products* for your shrimps, get 15% discount on price mentioned on web-site.

Please, PM me if you would like to get something. I will NOT bring shrimps without notice, extra travel is not making them healthy


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*show shrimps*

On last east-side meeting I brought several adult 

painted fire red
chocolate male and female
orange tiger shrimps.

I can bring some shrimps to show is anyone is interested.
I have blue velvet as well.


----------



## greg

*Sunday's West GTA Shrimpsters Meet*

Hi Everyone,

I will send out a PM later today with location details to everyone confirmed. People can start arriving at 10:15 although feel free to drop in anytime during meet of course. Tentatively thinking we should wrap up by 2:30 so our two teenagers can have the house back - not written in stone though as they could very well be out of the house.

*Confirmed*
Fishfur
prolific8
bettaforu
Egonsgirl
greg 
SwimmyD
KING KONG
igor.kanshyn
ScarletFire
shrimpzoo
ice
Scotmando
Symplicity

*Expressed interest - waiting for confirmation*
arktixan
Bigdaddyo
randy
SignGuy
getochkn

If I've missed your name or misallocated you to the wrong category my apologies. Send me a pm and I will correct it.

*Provisions to sustain discussion* 

Dominique and I are providing non-coffee beverages, fruit tray and paper plates, napkins...

bettaforu and Scotmando have offered to bring cookies

Fishfur and SignGuy had offered to take care of coffee so I'll let the two of them work out the details of who's doing what.

Looking forward to meeting all of you.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## randy

Doesn't look like I will make it, too bad. Have fun guys.

Egonsgirl: I'll try to find another way to give you the shrimps I am giving you then. The gang valve was sold out and they don't know when they'll have more coming in.


----------



## greg

*Sunday's Shrimp Meet 10:15 am*

I just sent out pm's to everyone confirmed with further information on Sunday's meet. Please let me know via pm if I have inadvertently left you out.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## greg

Just wanted to confirm that there is tons of parking available on our street.

Greg


----------



## ScarletFire

*netlea*

Is anyone interested in Netlea? I'm taking apart the 30 gal and going to put in Caribsea. If not, I'll dry them for a friend.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

My schedule is open so I'll be jumping on the plane and coming up. Greg can you PM details about the meeting place, please?
I don't have much to sell. I have BN plecos, brown $2 and albino $2.50 (less than 2") 
Male brown obviously showing whiskers $2.50 and albino male $3.00
I have a couple ancistrus sp Super Red males about 2.5-3 inches for $10
I will bring salvinia to who even would like some. 
I also have red Ramshorn snails


----------



## greg

*Shrimp Meet - Sunday 10:15 a.m.*

Updated list. Pm's have been sent to all confirmed

*Confirmed*
Fishfur
prolific8
bettaforu
Egonsgirl
greg 
SwimmyD
KING KONG
igor.kanshyn
ScarletFire
shrimpzoo
ice
Scotmando
Symplicity
Jaysan
SignGuy
Bigdaddyo

Thanks, Greg

Edit: Just a reminder its *spring forward* this weekend


----------



## prolific8

*meet*

hey all,
cant wait to see/meet everyone this sunday.

So far I am bringing the following:
Neocaridina Heteropoda VAR Red Rili (Tony/razoredge)
Java Moss (Igor)

Will also bring, if anyone is interested for trade/buy/etc: 
Marmokrebs (1-1/2" juvenile crays) 
java moss portions
floating amazon frogbit
red ramshorn
malaysian trumpets


----------



## bettaforu

Bigdaddyo: I have the packet of cholla wood for you that you didn't get last time. Sorryguys this is my last one. Will also bring the montmorillionite clay and IAL teabags (not for drinking although I bet its good for you )

Might bring a couple of my new fancy Crowntail Bettas for you guys to look at.

Black Copper double ray boy and Blue Devil Fire 
Special meet price $25 each. 

















Tina, will bring your stuff (plants/shrimp babies/angelfins) and Karen I will bring the Nano tank too.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

Thanks for thinking of me Anna, $5 correct. I'll give my Cardinal shrimp tank a good cleaning this weekend and shot some video. I'll bring my lap top for anyone who would like to view it.


----------



## razoredge

prolific8 said:


> hey all,
> cant wait to see/meet everyone this sunday.
> 
> So far I am bringing the following:
> Neocaridina Heteropoda VAR Red Rili (Tony/razoredge)
> Java Moss (Igor)
> 
> Will also bring, if anyone is interested for trade/buy/etc:
> Marmokrebs (1-1/2" juvenile crays)
> java moss portions
> floating amazon frogbit
> red ramshorn
> malaysian trumpets


Hey Steve,
I wish I was going to this one but I can't make it, as I'm out of town. Let's meet up on March 21st on the east end shrimp meeting.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Jaysan

I will be bringing by some MTS (snails) by for anyone that wants them. I'm not sure how many i can stir up as I dont want to disturb my substrate too much. 
I'm bringing some for Greg, anyone else interested in them can pm me 
I wont be able to make the meet until around 2pm.


----------



## prolific8

razoredge said:


> Hey Steve,
> I wish I was going to this one but I can't make it, as I'm out of town. Let's meet up on March 21st on the east end shrimp meeting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


hey, no worries Tony, I will see you at Suen's place for the east side meet.


----------



## Scotmando

Jaysan said:


> I will be bringing by some MTS (snails) by for anyone that wants them. I'm not sure how many i can stir up as I dont want to disturb my substrate too much.
> I'm bringing some for Greg, anyone else interested in them can pm me
> I wont be able to make the meet until around 2pm.


Stick something green in your tank like lettuce or zucchini & they'll be all over it. Makes collecting snails real easy!


----------



## prolific8

bettaforu said:


> Bigdaddyo: I have the packet of cholla wood for you that you didn't get last time. Sorryguys this is my last one. Will also bring the montmorillionite clay and IAL teabags (not for drinking although I bet its good for you )
> 
> Might bring a couple of my new fancy Crowntail Bettas for you guys to look at.
> 
> Black Copper double ray boy and Blue Devil Fire
> Special meet price $25 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tina, will bring your stuff (plants/shrimp babies/angelfins) and Karen I will bring the Nano tank too.


Anna, I wish I had another tank to take one off your hands, I have always wanted to try betta breeding. the process is so interesting, plus the male beeing the "mother". I have female bettas in my community tank, two of which are "Blue/blue-red dragonscale, devil fork crowntails". (the others are the white with red devil crowntails).


----------



## bettaforu

Yeah these are spectacular! I believe the Black Copper CT might be sold already, just waiting on confirmation.

I do have this one available though.... $50


----------



## greg

If anyone has some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis available to sell tomorrow, I'd buy it at a reasonable price.

Greg


----------



## bettaforu

Greg quick question....just googled your address, but I only see 2924 as the last house on your street...where exactly is your house? Are you on the corner??? Just so some of us don't get lost (ME)


----------



## greg

bettaforu said:


> Greg quick question....just googled your address, but I only see 2924 as the last house on your street...where exactly is your house? Are you on the corner??? Just so some of us don't get lost (ME)


Its the second house on the right when you turn onto my street. I just used google maps (computer) and it showed the right place on the street first try and the wrong place second try 

Its a fairly easy street to find houses on, so I think everyone will find it with little problem.

There will be a white CRV parked on the left side of driveway. First one or two guest are welcome to use the right side. Don't block sidewalk as police have been known to ticket for that on our street.

Parking on the street is fine - pretty wide open as we are in typical surburbia where everyone has room for their cars in their driveways/garages.

See you all tomorrow. Don't forget spring forward tonight.

Thanks, Greg

Edit: I did double check the address I had pm'd out and it is correct


----------



## Scotmando

*DON'T FORGET... to change your clocks one hour forward tonight before bed.

Its daylight saving time.

"Spring forward" *


----------



## Fishfur

I can bring some snails too, despite having harvested fairly recently, there appear to be plenty more of them.
I have guppy grass too, I'll bring some along.
That Copper whatever betta is a stunner.. makes me wish I had a tank for him.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Free stuff*

I can bring the following free items to our meeting:

Live plants:

floating live plant, water lettuce, not a lot
Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia), high light plant
pearl grass - small-leaved plant, but can growing high, can be used for a carpet, very nice

Sorry, it's not a lot of plants this time. I heavily cut my main planted tank and it's not a jungle right now 

Pearl grass:









Daphnia - it's nice little creatures and live fish food.

Please, write me, if you want something from the list, I will pack that for you.
I will also bring some extra plant packages to the meeting.

Anna, I will bring back your nice book about aquatic plants. It was not stolen


----------



## Bigdaddyo

bettaforu said:


> Yeah these are spectacular! I believe the Black Copper CT might be sold already, just waiting on confirmation.
> 
> I do have this one available though.... $50


This guy is stunning. It's temping to get him from you but I already have my hands full.


----------



## bettaforu

Here's a couple more of my beauties.
this is the ONLY purple/turq dragon Ive ever seen in this color 








this boy split his fins on the way over and is currently being nursed back
to health, all fins are healing nicely...hoping he will be ready for the show


----------



## Dman

bettaforu said:


> Here's a couple more of my beauties.
> this is the ONLY purple/turq dragon Ive ever seen in this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this boy split his fins on the way over and is currently being nursed back
> to health, all fins are healing nicely...hoping he will be ready for the show


If you can ever get anthor purple betta like that I would love to buy it, I've never seen one remotely like that very nice


----------



## bettaforu

He'll be for sale after the Brantford Show 
Yes he's the ONLY purple/turq dragon I have ever seen in over 10 years of having them.


----------



## Fishfur

Outstanding meeting.. great to see you all, and many, many thanks to our wonderfully generous hosts, Dominique and Greg, for the food, conversation and general bonhomie ! If every meeting went like this one, we'd have hundreds of members.


----------



## bettaforu

I agree, outstanding meeting!!! Kudos to Greg and Dominique for hosting a great meeting place. Im not sure how much we all talked about shrimps, I think most of us were drilling Greg on his tanks/fish etc and Dominique on her lovely home and unique decor. Oh by the way Im moving in with you guys 

In all honesty, we had one of THE best meetings so far...lots to talk about, share info, secrets (Greg you know the one I mean ) and all in all a lovely day out for most of us.

I hope we did not inconvenience you both (and family) too much and maybe you might consider it again down the road. I can only speak for myself, I thoroughly enjoyed all the new information I gathered and the opportunity to drool over some of the nicest setups I have seen. Thank you so much.
Anna


----------



## Fishfur

Oh, you said it so much better than I did ! There was a mention of a summer time meet in the back yard.. can't wait !


----------



## greg

Thank you two for the kind words. It was a pleasure hosting the gathering and meeting you and all the shrimpsters. It was a great learning experience with so much knowledge and experience being enthusiastically shared among all. 

Hopefully we will see many of you at upcoming auctions and perhaps another shrimpsters meet before the summer.

Thanks again to all who attended.

Greg


----------



## Scotmando

Greg & Dominique, you are very gracious hosts. Thank you for having the Shrimpsters meet at your place. I hope we didn't overstay our welcome. The way your kids were into the homemade goodies, I don't think they minded that we cut into their time-slot.

Your set-up is truly amazing & inspiring. Viewing it on your thread Greg's 145 Rimless is very exciting, especially every new post you make with all the cool upgrades. Seeing your set-up in person was a real treat! Your system is clean & well thought out. Very impressive! Hope one day to do a similar set-up to ease the maintenance, especially water changes.

I agree with Anna, the best meeting so far.


----------



## SignGuy

As the others have said, thanks to both our gracious hosts. What a great opportunity to talk to other enthusiast, pick up some new ideas and share our experiences. I particularly enjoyed the "swap meet" portion to trade a learn about some new plants.

Your setup is truly impressive. "Frankentank" is said in only the most endearing way. It seems so complex, but at it's core, it really is a simple, elegant system.


----------



## Symplicity

Thank you so much for your hospitality Greg and Dominique.
This was by far the best meeting yet. Your setup is an inspiration and has given me ideas when I am ready to setup something similar for my shrimp room 

I also want to thank everyone for the snails, moss, and plants.


----------



## greg

Thanks Symplicity and SignGuy. It was a pleasure meeting you guys and gaining further knowledge from your experiences in the hobby. Look forward to seeing you at a future meet.

Greg


----------



## prolific8

*many thanks*

Greg and Dominique, I don't know that there is much to say that hasn't already been expressed by our fellow shrimp lovers, but I personally wanted to extend my thanks for being amazing hosts for the meet up (also a special shout out to all that brought refreshments) Way better than the library or other rented locates!!!!!! I only hope that one day I will get a chance to have a setup as efficient as the one you share.
Thanks to all who brought items for trade, its always nice to be able to exchange what you have in plenty for something new.

Until the next one......


----------



## ScarletFire

Although I came late, thanks so much for hosting the shrimp meet. It was a joy meeting people, talking about shrimps, crayfish, and plants, and seeing the amazing LF pleco pair.  I hope we didn't leave too big a mess.


----------



## shrimpzoo

Thank you Greg and Dominique for making my 1st shrimp meet a great one  it was awesome


----------



## greg

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. It was really a pleasure learning from all of your experiences.

We will definitely be up to hosting another shrimpsters meet this year, most likely in the summer. Salties can't have all the bbq fun 

Greg


----------



## Scotmando

greg said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments. It was really a pleasure learning from all of your experiences.
> 
> We will definitely be up to hosting another shrimpsters meet this year, most likely in the summer. Salties can't have all the bbq fun
> 
> Greg


Really! We need a 'Shrimp BBQ'. I also can host many Shrimpsters in my back garden.


----------



## bettaforu

Im in....I LOVE bbqs


----------



## Fishfur

mmmmmmm, bbq... I'll be the one drooling.


----------



## bettaforu

Hey guys/gals in case your interested I have a breeding report going over on General discussion on my Silver/black bettas....they are in the tank and getting it on...or not  we'll see.


----------



## prolific8

When is our next meet? I feel like it was ages ago even though its probably only been a few weeks


----------



## randy

We'll have one on April 24 (Wednesday) or April 25 (Thursday) *somewhere* in Markham. I'm still talking to the host about the venue and details. If it works out, there will be thousands of shrimps where we meet ;-) Details to come soon.


----------



## getochkn

randy said:


> We'll have one on April 24 (Wednesday) or April 24 (Thursday) *somewhere* in Markham. I'm still talking to the host about the venue and details. If it works out, there will be thousands of shrimps where we meet ;-) Details to come soon.


The 24th or the 24th?


----------



## randy

getochkn said:


> The 24th or the 24th?


Corrected, I didn't realize this thread has been used for west-end meets, hope the OP doesn't mind, I'll continue the updates in the other thread. Sorry ;-)


----------



## Fishfur

Where is the thread for the east end meet up? If it IS on Thursday the 24th, I may be able to attend.


----------

